# Muzzleloader Antelope



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I've spent the last few days on the Plateau unit hunting Antelope with a smokepole. Let me tell you, thats a difficult hunt. I spent several hours each day on my belly. My elbows and knees are bruised and tender. Man they were skiddish. Went down the two weeks before the rifle and could get well with in ML range. Not so much on this trip, they must've got worked pretty good on the rifle. Yesterday I was finally able to seal the deal on an alright buck at about 90 yds. It was fun. Don't think I'd do the ML again unless they moved the season around abit. You can tell they hauled off a few goats. [attachment=0:2oscez7g]phpgSJH3IAM[1].jpg[/attachment:2oscez7g]


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice lope!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

congrats


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

good lookin goat! the odds are for sure against you on that unit

not only did they haul a bunch off, they killed alot more than they should off of there in the last few years... and to think the people in charge of the destruction of that unit are also the people who are managing our declining deer herds -)O(-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That sounds hard as hell to shoot an antelope with a muzzleloader by spot and stalk. Good times!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was quite the experience. I actually had a ton of fun. I was feeling pretty accomplished when I finally got him. I could hardly contain my excitement. Definitely not a hunt for the faint of heart. If you like a good challenge its a good one.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------

